
Scientists Are Putting Tens of Thousands of Sea Fossils Online - Mz
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/scientists-are-putting-tens-thousands-sea-fossils-online-180963792/?no-ist
======
RichLewis007
Crowdsourcing science! Good idea? Discuss.

